# Is this the end?



## iggyfly

Is this stretch of rain ahead going to flush them all out? Does anyone think we will get any more fresh runs? I personally am not feeling too optimistic...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snakecharmer

My neighbor slayed them last Thusday and Saturday on the Grand. I think he said he hooked 8 on a flyrod.


----------



## Dryfly

I think its about over.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

iggyfly said:


> Is this stretch of rain ahead going to flush them all out? Does anyone think we will get any more fresh runs? I personally am not feeling too optimistic...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm with ya. A good amount came in even with low water over the last week and got their tango on in the lower stretches. Being hopelessly addicted I may have one more weekend in me but it's just about time to fill the freezer with Erie treats.


----------



## W DeMarco

I went out Tuesday morning, 29th. It started raining early but I gave it a try, no bites. I saw plenty of chrome staging ahead of the most shallow spots at chagrin river park. Lots of CHROME trying to head SOUTH, up river. Saw many try to ford the low spots unable to make it out yet. Is this a good indicator?


----------



## master of steel

With this cool spring I wouldn't be surprised to see some fish come in or stay in the rivers for an extended period of time. Temperatures for the rest of the week are going to be in the low 50s. The water temperature is in their comfort zone. I wouldn't put away the gear just yet.


----------



## ztkaz

Hooked 13 on the rocky yesterday I think they are still coming in.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

Let me guess, nymphs swung shallow was the hot offering? Bump in flow should move around some of the post-spawners and could still see a wave or 2 of fresh.


----------



## ztkaz

Nope head out of a riffle about 4 feet deep. Beads were the key.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

Wow, who would've thought?!?


----------



## c. j. stone

It'll take a nearly a week for the tribs to be fishable after all this rain. Then, guessing the temps will heat up, and they will head North-fast!(hoping I'm wrong!)


----------



## lowhole4trowt

c. j. stone said:


> It'll take a nearly a week for the tribs to be fishable after all this rain. Then, guessing the temps will heat up, and they will head North-fast!(hoping I'm wrong!)


As another species continues to move East...I hope I'm right :Banane19:
:Banane30:


----------



## bigduck10

There will be drop backs well into May this year.
Best day I ever had was in mid-May on Drop backs.


----------



## Chef T

It's over for me, lol. I just switched out the gear for lake run smallies, stream trout and Lake Erie fishies. I'll encounter my fair share of droppies along the way, but I'm not on the hunt for Steel till summer run time.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

Chef T said:


> but I'm not on the hunt for Steel till summer run time.


That's on my list for the summer as well. By far the most practical of the theoretical fishing trips I plan just about every night before going to bed(Iceland, Both coasts, Far North, Far South etc. etc...)


----------



## ldrjay

They dropped 90000 other day on the grand folks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage

Does anyone know if its common to catch smolts when fishing for grown steelhead after they release the fish? do they hang around awhile or go right to the lake?


----------



## ztkaz

tehsavage said:


> Does anyone know if its common to catch smolts when fishing for grown steelhead after they release the fish? do they hang around awhile or go right to the lake?



They hang around the mouth and Northern parts of the rivers


----------



## lowhole4trowt

tehsavage said:


> Does anyone know if its common to catch smolts when fishing for grown steelhead after they release the fish? do they hang around awhile or go right to the lake?


Annoyingly common, but I think the longer they hang around before going to the lake the better. I'm guessing no serious spikes in H20 temp have allowed that. They will chomp on anything. They've been hanging since being released closed to a month ago in Rocky. Generally if I catch a few and there doesn't seem to be many bigger fisher around I'll head further up to avoid them.


----------



## racetech

Do they stock those all in one spot at the same time? And where did they do that id like to avoid that stretch lol

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

racetech said:


> Do they stock those all in one spot at the same time? And where did they do that id like to avoid that stretch lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No, two rounds of stocking in the Rocky. The other rivers I'm not sure on. Avoid the lower few miles of River if you want to stay away but they are generally thickest by the marina. I did get a few up near morley before the blowout.


----------



## ztkaz

Yup it's over no fish in the river


----------



## W DeMarco

May 5, 2014

Hit chagrin river park early for a short outing. Saw a bunch of fresh steel rolling and managed to land a skipper in an hour on the river. The day before was just about the same. Hooked into a larger steelie but didn't get a good set on him and lost it pretty quickly. Any pointers on fly rod hook setting are appreciated. 

That said, you know the season is over when you land a steelhead and think, "gee, I wish that was a smallie!"


----------



## Fishermon

W DeMarco said:


> May 5, 2014
> 
> Hit chagrin river park early for a short outing. Saw a bunch of fresh steel rolling and managed to land a skipper in an hour on the river. The day before was just about the same. Hooked into a larger steelie but didn't get a good set on him and lost it pretty quickly. Any pointers on fly rod hook setting are appreciated.
> 
> That said, you know the season is over when you land a steelhead and think, "gee, I wish that was a smallie!"


Do a strip set when setting the hook with the fly rod, pull the line with your left hand and lift the rod with your right hand.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

ztkaz said:


> Yup it's over no fish in the river


Nope, none that haven't been harassed. Of 4 hooked near the split 2 had flies stuck in them. One in the tail one in the pectoral. Funny part being the one in the tail was a white bugger...I caught it on an olive bugger. That guy musta had the wrong color that day! Pathetic. Found a few in holes down low as well for anyone looking to sneak some in here at the end.


----------



## ztkaz

Had a very good today. Probably up there with the best days this year. Swinging olive and black wooleybuggers


----------



## lunker23

I'm hitting the Rock after work today for a bit. Figured the conditions should be half way decent and with the end of the season rolling around, might as well try for that first Steelhead.


----------



## racetech

Come on man get out there! Its all about finding a good spot i think. As the season ha sprogressed and i learn where they are holding ive caught more and more. Good luck!

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelie4u

I was at lower rock myself this am and was hitting deeper runs and cuts and holding holes went 6 for 9 all were dropbacks some with decorations (flies) lol


----------



## ngski

W DeMarco said:


> May 5, 2014
> 
> Any pointers on fly rod hook setting are appreciated.


Always always did I say always keep a little line out and keep your left or right hand on it all the time if you hit a strike you can lift the rod tip up and keep enough pressure on the loose line to set the hook. 

Plus with that line out you can manage to cast one time without doing a lot of false casts.


----------



## ztkaz

We'll it's the end guys!


----------



## lunker23

"We'll it's the end guys!"
Stop it! So your drifting is going to be a bit faster which means more casting. A true Steelheader would be out there! Even though the discharge in Berea is around 14,000, I still see potential out there....


----------



## racetech

Tie a 20lb dumb bell to your line your drift will be fine. .

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## erieflyguy

I've been fishing the Chagrin for smallies the last 5 days, still a few dropbacks in the rifles, but now the river is blown. There still may be a few left once the rivers come down, but it's just about the end.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

What if all the shallow gravel gets washed out? How will we know where to fish next season? Tragedy!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead

Grands fishAble. We got little rain out here


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## iggyfly

flylogicsteelhead said:


> Grands fishAble. We got little rain out here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Just saw that. Surprised it didn't get.blown out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Call me crazy but I say fresh run!


----------



## smellsfishy

ztkaz said:


> Call me crazy but I say fresh run!


Yep, just 5 more months!


----------



## iggyfly

Looks like I won't have my new switch setup in time... better have it before the smallies are all gone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

smellsfishy said:


> Yep, just 5 more months!



That's what you think


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

maybe a fresh run of carp, bass, and catfish. theres a difference between a few beat up stragglers hanging around till mid to late may, and a fresh push of chromers in almost june. Let us know if you find the mother load Zach.


----------



## smellsfishy

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> maybe a fresh run of carp, bass, and catfish. theres a difference between a few beat up stragglers hanging around till mid to late may, and a fresh push of chromers in almost june. Let us know if you find the mother load Zach.


I think he's too busy with pink and blue carp to tell you much.


----------



## ztkaz

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> maybe a fresh run of carp, bass, and catfish. theres a difference between a few beat up stragglers hanging around till mid to late may, and a fresh push of chromers in almost june. Let us know if you find the mother load Zach.



If you think any fish made it through the last rain you are crazy, every fish I have caught has been fresh in the past few days. Yes they are smaller fish but there are plenty if newcomers in the river.


----------



## tehsavage

I saw one in the v yesterday in shallow riffles. Bout it though 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

I've seen some big females on beds still


----------



## lowhole4trowt

lol, I thoroughly enjoy how spring time people are "seeing fish" yet the other 6 months we are "catching/hooking fish". Funny to look at the choice of words in spring vs winter reports, says a lot.


----------



## smellsfishy

lowhole4trowt said:


> lol, I thoroughly enjoy how spring time people are "seeing fish" yet the other 6 months we are "catching/hooking fish". Funny to look at the choice of words in spring vs winter reports, says a lot.


I think the point he was making was that the fish are not all on their way out. (As in still on beds). My guess is ZT can catch/hook more fish in a day than you can "see". -just my 98 cents short of a buck.


----------



## ztkaz

lowhole4trowt said:


> lol, I thoroughly enjoy how spring time people are "seeing fish" yet the other 6 months we are "catching/hooking fish". Funny to look at the choice of words in spring vs winter reports, says a lot.



You act like I only fish spring time. I fish all year I'm not just a spring time snagger as you would call me I guess. Just cause I see fish doesn't mean I'm gonna fish for them.







anyways here's a few pictures from the past 2 days


----------



## lunker23

ztkaz said:


> You act like I only fish spring time. I fish all year I'm not just a spring time snagger as you would call me I guess. Just cause I see fish doesn't mean I'm gonna fish for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways here's a few pictures from the past 2 days


Nice fish brother.....


----------



## lowhole4trowt

ztkaz said:


> You act like I only fish spring time. I fish all year I'm not just a spring time snagger as you would call me I guess. Just cause I see fish doesn't mean I'm gonna fish for them.


True, only if you're seeing females though right? Gotta target those males around her. Wouldn't want her to hit your fly and then all the males to scatter either. My point is this, as you have openly admitted to ripping beds why do you not use that tactic in the fall? There are fish on their beds during fall just like spring, but maybe not the high numbers.


----------



## ztkaz

I never said I don't fish beds in fall? Do I fish beds everyday all day no I do not.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

smellsfishy said:


> I think the point he was making was that the fish are not all on their way out. (As in still on beds). My guess is ZT can catch/hook more fish in a day than you can "see". -just my 98 cents short of a buck.


The point I was originally making is that all the fish are on their way out. A rosey cheek colored up fish is not fresh and yes there are a few still around but 90% of them are beat up drop backs. I guess to really find out the answer to your other point I'd have to spend all my time up on the east branch "swinging" in a foot of water, no thank you. 

As for the fresh pushes ZT show me a dime bright chromer and I'll consider believing that post. Until then enjoy your gravel. And remember, don't hook the female! In other news the smallies have been a blast when conditions won't allow the search for :B


----------



## ztkaz

lowhole4trowt said:


> The point I was originally making is that all the fish are on their way out. A rosey cheek colored up fish is not fresh and yes there are a few still around but 90% of them are beat up drop backs. I guess to really find out the answer to your other point I'd have to spend all my time up on the east branch "swinging" in a foot of water, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the fresh pushes ZT show me a dime bright chromer and I'll consider believing that post. Until then enjoy your gravel. And remember, don't hook the female! In other news the smallies have been a blast when conditions won't allow the search for :B



There are fishing with spawning colors before they even enter the river, you sound ignorant. You need to do more fishing and less bi&@hing. Your trying to tell me when I see fish stacked up in the dam jumping over that are bright as could be aren't fresh? Just stop all you do is cry about how other people fish.


----------



## ztkaz

Double post sorry


----------



## ironfish

lowhole4trowt said:


> True, only if you're seeing females though right? Gotta target those males around her. Wouldn't want her to hit your fly and then all the males to scatter either. My point is this, as you have openly admitted to ripping beds why do you not use that tactic in the fall? There are fish on their beds during fall just like spring, but maybe not the high numbers.


Lowhole "Fish fear him"....Fly fisherman want to be just like him...A king among men...all hail lowhole


----------



## CARL510ISLE

Why do some people have a hard time believing there's some fresh steelhead around late this year? There was ICE on the lake until April for god sake. Pretty ignorant not to believe so. There's even some white suckers still around. 

If you like to fish late spring, this years conditions have probably been the best in the last 3 decades. Unfortunately the recent rains/floods likely cut the typical good dropback fishing short, but there's never been quite a few fish still spawning this late into the month of May ever. It's just narrow minded, elitist, and stupid to even attempt to belittle and denounce others for their methods and/or the time of the season they fish.

Personally I fish from Early September through Late May nearly every year and have the same enjoyment and passion each day out. It's a fascinating journey and amazing variety season to season and year to year. Only elevated water temps should possibly dictate when it would be wise not to fish for trout; but never should opinions on the internet dictate your choices........


----------



## master of steel

I took a walk tonight and I was surprised to see several steelhead spawning in one riffle. Probably the latest I've seen in the sixteen years living here. Unfortunately I had knee surgery a couple weeks ago, but I'll be in top form when September comes around.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

ztkaz said:


> There are fishing with spawning colors before they even enter the river, you sound ignorant. You need to do more fishing and less bi&@hing. Your trying to tell me when I see fish stacked up in the dam jumping over that are bright as could be aren't fresh? Just stop all you do is cry about how other people fish.


Apologies for the disgusted feeling I get when standing on the river and watching some dude tail or back hook the same fish six times ripping his flies through the shallows over and over. Totally unsportsmanlike and yes it bothers me. At the same time it makes me just as happy when I hook one that I didn't have to float past 100 times or snag. Maybe on rare occasion you stumble on a group of spawners that hasn't been fished and one hits....on Rocky I'd give that a 1 in 70 chance. It is humorous to me to see posts about the run still being strong and how many fish are being slammed especially when said posters have openly admitted and described their tactics for ripping beds. If that's what makes you happy cool, but it bothers me both in posts and especially on the river. 

Perhaps there are perhaps there aren't what I'm saying was your photographed fish did not appear to me to be fresh. That'd be my lowly opinion. Oh how simple it is to get caught up in the internet games. Enjoy this well deserved stretch of nice weather gators and smallies are calling.


----------



## ztkaz

I don't rip beds, I look for fish on a bed or not. If you hook fish in the tail etc then you don't know how to fish right, you see my picture? Right in the mouth. & guess what it wasn't on a bed. Foul hooking is gonna happen at some point in a river. Go after the snaggers and people keeping over their limit if you want to b!tch. Or how about the guides who take people to beds. Btw I've never once admitted to ripping beds you just assumed I do just because I'm tired of hearing you say stuff to everyone on this forum. Keep your ignorant comments to yourself.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

"90% of us steelheaders fish beds. If I hook into a female I either didn't mean to or I didn't see it sitting there. Females are already under alot of stress when spawning."-circa 1 month ago. You're pic is cool as it seemed that fish may have been spent, good for you potentially fishing other tactics besides spawners. Totally agree that it's ridiculous to see some guides on beds. What makes the comments ignorant? The fact I don't think it's sporting to chase an exposed spawning fish that is not usually very interested in eating a fly or bait? The fact that I find it hard to believe given numerous reports from guys on the river day in and day out that there is a big push of fresh fish? This site is a joke.


----------



## ztkaz

It's funny I'm one of those guys out on the river everyday, everyone pretty much knows me. I know every spot and where the fish hang out. I know what I see and I know what I'm talking about. I can garuntee there are a good number of fish that came in, I watched it. I'm not gonna argue about it though stick to your smallies it's just leaves the river to myself like it has been.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

ztkaz said:


> It's funny I'm one of those guys out on the river everyday, everyone pretty much knows me. I know every spot and where the fish hang out. I know what I see and I know what I'm talking about. I can garuntee there are a good number of fish that came in, I watched it. I'm not gonna argue about it though stick to your smallies it's just leaves the river to myself like it has been.


Lol gotcha. No shortage of confidence that's for sure. You should consider guiding. Tight lines. The smallies I've gotten into have been in the river fyi, it is the tasty gators outside of it that lure me away some nights.


----------



## ztkaz

We'll you seem to act like I have no clue what I'm talking about here. I'm telling you I do. Simple as that. Your Mr. know-it-all clearly, pretty irritating. When I said I know what I'm talking about I meant there was a push of fish.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

ztkaz said:


> We'll you seem to act like I have no clue what I'm talking about here. I'm telling you I do. Simple as that. Your Mr. know-it-all clearly, pretty irritating. When I said I know what I'm talking about I meant there was a push of fish.


:Banane22:


----------



## TheUkrainian

Plenty of steelhead in the rivers based on Mike's latest report from the Metroparks. Hoping to hit the Chagrin this weekend.

http://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/Main/Fishing-Report-Blog/85.aspx#.U37mMvldXno


----------



## smellsfishy

TheUkrainian said:


> Plenty of steelhead in the rivers based on Mike's latest report from the Metroparks. Hoping to hit the Chagrin this weekend.
> 
> http://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/Main/Fishing-Report-Blog/85.aspx#.U37mMvldXno


Clearly Mike is wrong. Someone should have him speak with blowhole before he writes his report, otherwise how can it possibly be substantiated? I wonder if the "Mind if I join you?" question is just so you can tell everyone you see fishing what they are doing wrong all day. Perhaps if you whisper loud enough the 4 steelhead in the river will all leave, and do what you think they should be doing too. God help the smallmouth if they screw up.


----------



## TheUkrainian

I had to read that reply twice...then I laughed. I really need some coffee. haha. But I'm glad they're still in the rivers in decent numbers. I'll probably be out fishing for smallies with my spinning gear this weekend, but maybe I can manage to entire a steelhead to take what I'm offering. Was only able to get out 3 times this winter/spring due to a crazy work & photography schedule, and I was skunked all 3 times.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

smellsfishy said:


> blowhole.


Well played. I generally don't run into many people on the river who boast about the numbers they've been catching off gravel though so no that is not what the "Mind if I join ya" means.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Lol everyone's acting like Mikes statements are proof of something, If I remember mike and the big name guides were one of the first people calling an end prematurely to season saying year was over and fish spawned an bolted while water was up in mid April stating how it's been an unusually tough year. Lol nature is un- predictable sometimes, some fish in mid to Late May is a common annual occurrence but fresh steelhead in June would be a first for me.


----------



## smellsfishy

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Lol everyone's acting like Mikes statements are proof of something, If I remember mike and the big name guides were one of the first people calling an end prematurely to season saying year was over and fish spawned an bolted while water was up in mid April stating how it's been an unusually tough year. Lol nature is un- predictable sometimes, some fish in mid to Late May is a common annual occurrence but fresh steelhead in June would be a first for me.


I agree on all counts sniper. My problem comes when someone gives information to the site on what he is actually seeing (not speculation one way or the other) and it turns into nothing other than you dont fish like I do therefor you suck. I was just as amazed as the next guy that there were fish in the river never mind still going upstream. But how does that have anything to do with the way the kid legally chooses or doesnt choose to catch fish?Just chill on your ego trip dude. He was only posting information. I could give a rats ass if he's using a snoopy rod with a jitterbug. There are fish in the river. Period.


----------



## smellsfishy

And for the record lowhole I wipe front to back. Let me know if you're cool with that.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

smellsfishy said:


> And for the record lowhole I wipe front to back. Let me know if you're cool with that.


Forward lean and around the side or straight under? The lean and around is the equivalent of trying a snap T or double spey when a simple flick of the wrist is all that's necessary...sooner or later you realize you're using way too much effort. 

For the record I was not speculating, yes I have run into a few steelhead mixed in with smallies since the flood dropped on a couple evening trips, no they weren't fresh but there could be some fresh fish around. Pics of dropbacks or colored up fish are not proof of a big fresh push of chrome. With water temps at best being on the edge of keeping fish around/comfortable (60 in the am getting up to higher 60s during the day over the last week) it is my personal opinion that anything coming in will want to spawn quickly and leave and anything still leftover will be trying to high tail it out of there. Not exactly ideal conditions for finding willing fish in my high and mighty opinion but sure it is possible. I could reference mortality rates in water that high and such but let's save that conversation who cares they are stocked fish and we can pull them off beds for a lousy fight then get a hero shot to show off how great of steelhead fisherman we are anyway right? 

P.S. wiping is overrated...


----------



## smellsfishy

P.S. wiping is overrated... Why would one need to wipe, when their $hlt dont stink?


----------



## lowhole4trowt

Well either that or you get the lucky phantom dropper. No clean up necessary. Like it was never there.


----------

